# First brisket in Masterbuilt electric smoker



## katysmoker

Howdy everybody. I just put an 8 lb "super trim" brisket from HEB into my new (seasoned) Masterbuilt 30" electric smoker at 6:00 a.m. Put a good coat of Adams Texas-style low and slow rub on it for about 18 hours. Took it out of fridge at 1:00 a.m. to come to room temperature. Using pecan chips at 225 degrees, have also added a bit of hickory and cherry. I got the smoker after I tried some brisket a friend cooked in his, and it was so good I said "I'm going to get me one of those smokers!" Maybe electric is cheating but the couple of times I tried to cook low and slow, keeping the right temp for 8, 10, 12 hours, was too damn hard or I'm too lazy .... Wish me luck!


----------



## txninnc

Damn I miss HEB. Good luck!!


----------



## SmokinAl

Welcome to SMF!

I hope you didn't inject that brisket, because warming it up for 5 hours on the counter will put it in the danger zone for a long time.

I always go straight from the fridge to the smoker.

Al


----------



## crankybuzzard

Looking forward to what you're creating!

Electric isn't cheating at all.  I was a dedicated stick burner for a few decades and had a lot of fun, but also a lot of sleepless nights...  with electrics, you can also do a lot of low temp cooks and keep a very accurate temp the entire time. 

Welcome to the madness we call a hobby!


----------



## katysmoker

Thanks - I did not inject, and was not aware that letting it come to room temp was an issue.


----------



## txninnc

I've seen a lot of different opinions on letting a brisket come up to temp. I've actually heard that a cold brisket will pick up a prettier smoke ring. Personally I've had good luck with putting it on straight out of the fridge with pecan/oak for smoke and nothing but salt and a heavy dose of coarse grind black pepper for the rub. That's the way I grew up eating it in central TX. Lots of good memories.


----------



## katysmoker

Well I wrapped it in foil at around 160 degrees (which it reached in about eight hours). I'm now coming up on 12 hours, and it's at about 182. At this rate I'm thinking it could take a total of 14 to even 16 hours. Does that sound long for an 8 lb. brisket?


----------



## txninnc

Brisket is such a weird animal in my experience. I wish I had a good answer. I've had 15 pound packers come up to temp in 8 hrs and then I've had them take 16. You're almost there and I think your efforts will be worth the work.


----------



## katysmoker

Thanks! I will report results!


----------



## txninnc

Gotta be close to feeding time now....how did it turn out???


----------



## katysmoker

I took it out at 9:00 after 15 hours - thermo showed 193 degrees. I don't have a big cooler, so I put it on a cookie sheet with a folder towel under it, and two folded towels on top. Went to bed. Woke up at 1:00 a.m. for bathroom, and took towels off - it was still quite hot, but put it in the fridge. I'll have some for breakfast in an hour or so and will report.


----------



## SmokinAl

We usually figure about 2 hours per pound at 225, so you were right there!

I sure hope it turned out well for you!

Al


----------



## katysmoker

While I regret not being able to try the brisket while it was still warm out of the smoker (bed time), it sure was easy to slice nice and thin cold from the fridge this morning! I warmed up a bunch of thin slices in the micro and ate it with rosemary sourdough with american cheese and mayo. It was melt-in-your mouth tender, smokey, and delicious!! Taking a baggie full to work for a smokey beefy lunch! The tin foil ripped when I took it off the smoker last night so most of the fat leaked out onto the cookie sheet, not sure if it would have been better to soak in that hot fat all night long in the fridge .... next time I'll double wrap or get better foil (this was Reynolds heavy duty).


----------



## 416bigbore

Welcome Katy!


----------



## gary s

*Good morning and welcome to the forum from a cloudy and gloomy day here in East Texas, and the best site on the web. Lots of          great people with tons of information on just about everything.*

*Hey, you live in Katy ?  My #1 sone lives in Katy, he runs Tower cranes in Houston*

*         Gary*


----------



## ab canuck

Hello, Glad your here and making me hungry.....lol. It sounds like it went well. A great place to be for any help a person would need....


----------



## bigsteve12

how did the brisket come out ? do you have any pictures  ? I have a 10.5 pound brisket that I am going to do next weekend


----------

